#ubuntu-ir 2011-08-22
<vahid> salam
<vahid> kasi mitooone ba man komak kone
<ehsan> how to set socks 5 proxy n kde 4.7?
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<Lham> salam
<Lham> kasi midoone chejoori mitoonam ba wimax irancell tu ubuntu be net vasl sham?
<WhiteCrow1> Lham: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=wimax+ubuntu+wiki
<WhiteCrow1> Lham: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+setup+wimax+in+ubuntu
<Lham> WhiteCrow1: thx a lot
<milad> salam
<milad> kasi inja hast
<milad> salam
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<alabd> aleikom salam WhiteCrow1
<Kaveh> Hi there
<Nu^253r> hi
<Kaveh> سوال کوبونتویی بپرسم؟
<Nu^253r> Kaveh soaleto beporos napors ke beporsi
<Kaveh> توی کوبونتو ۱۱.۰۴ وقتی کانکشن ای دی اس ال میسازی توی نتورک کانکشن نشون نمیده
<Kaveh> تا بتونی وصل بشی
<Kaveh> من گوگلیدم دیدم این باگ کوبونتویه
<Kaveh> از کوبونتو ۹ تا الان بوده
<Kaveh> من با ترمینال وصل میشم
<Kaveh> شما راهی نمیشناسید که بشه درستش کرد
<Kaveh> ؟
<Nu^253r> age bug hast khob bayad bebini chetor mishe halesh kard
<Kaveh> خوب منم دنبال همینم
<Kaveh> توی نت اکثر جاها گفته بودن با ترمینال وصل شید
<Kaveh> که منم همین کارو می کنم
<Kaveh> یه جا هم گفته بود
<Kaveh> network-manager-gnome
<Kaveh> نصب کنید
<Kaveh> من نصب کردم اما حالا نمیدونم چی شد و چطور باید ازش استفاده کنم
<Nu^253r> sakhtet ba terminal vasl shi Kaveh ?
<Kaveh> sakht na
<lachfome> Kaveh: خوب این که کاری نداره
<Kaveh> amma internete inja ye oshkeli dare
<lachfome> Kaveh: شما کانکشن اتوماتیک توی مودم DSL خود بسازید
<Kaveh> age man bedoone disconnect shodan az connection-am az system kharej besham
<lachfome> Kaveh: هیچی نمی شه
<Kaveh> too markaze isp online mimoonam
<Kaveh> va bayad zang bezanam ke moshkelamo bartaraf konan
<lachfome> Kaveh: چون ترافیکی رد و بدل نمی شه اون وقت اکانت شما هم دست نخورده می مونه الان ۲ سال هست این طوری یوز می کنم
<Kaveh> hala age gerafiki bashe jolo cheshmame
<lachfome> Kaveh: نه بابا بی خیال
<lachfome> Kaveh: تو همون مودم اتوماتیک ست کن و حالش رو ببر
<lachfome> :D
<Kaveh> منظورتو متوجه نشدم lachfome
<Kaveh> ok
<lachfome> Kaveh: شما نگران چه چیزی هستید
<Kaveh> اخه اینترنتشون مشکل داره
<Kaveh> اگه برقا بره دیگه نمیشه ببه اینترنت وصل شد
<lachfome> چرا نمی شه
<Kaveh> چون وضعیت من آنلاین میمونه
<Kaveh> حالا مشکلی نیست به اون صورت
<lachfome> Kaveh: مودم خودش اتوماتیک شماره گیری می کنه
<Kaveh> چون مخابرات هم باگ داره
<lachfome> نه برق بره بعد چند ثانیه شما آف می شید
<Kaveh> :دی
<Kaveh> نه ایراد از مخابراته
<lachfome> چی بگم
<Kaveh> نه
<lachfome> شما همین رو یه روز تست کنید
<lachfome> ببینید چی می شه
<Kaveh> من یک ماهه دارم استفاده می کنم
<lachfome> منظورم اتوماتیک هست
<lachfome> از داخل مودم
<Kaveh> هروقت برق بره یا سیستم هنگ کنه مجبور بشم بدون دیسکانکت شدن سیستمو ریبوت کنم
<Nu^253r> be 192.168.1.1 vasl sho
<Kaveh> آنلاین میمونم و مجبورم زنگ بزنم
<Nu^253r> onja tanzimato anjam bede
<Kaveh> بگم آفلاینم کنن
<lachfome> اصلا به سیستم شما ربطی نداره
<lachfome> مودم کار خودش رو می کنه
<lachfome> :D
<lachfome> انگاری شما یه کابل سبکه دارید که توش انترنت آماده هست
<Kaveh> مودمو کانفیگ کنم
<Kaveh> میدونم چی میگی
<Kaveh> اینو یه بار خواستم امتحان کنم منصرف شدم
<Kaveh>  راست میگی
<Kaveh> میرم امتحان می کنم
<Kaveh> ممنون
<lachfome> :-)
<lachfome> موفق باشب Kaveh
<Kaveh> همچنین
<WhiteCrow1> !ask | Reza
<lubotu3> Reza: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dark-sun> !hello | everyone
<WhiteCrow1> Reza: لطفا خصوصی پیقام ندید
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun: hi
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: salaaaam, khobi sepid bale ziba?
<dark-sun> ;)
<Nu^253r> Reza ?!
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun: :) nazar lotf et e
 * dark-sun be bax salam mikone
<Reza> salam
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun: ada man ro dar naiar
<Nu^253r> salam dark-sun
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: :*
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun: :-*
<dark-sun> Nu^253r: salam khoshkele ;) :)
<Reza> دوستان من اوبونتو جدید رو دریافت و نصب کردم
<Nu^253r> eva to az koja midoni man khoshkelam :D
<Reza> ولی میز کارم این شکلی شده
<Nu^253r> webcamam rosahene?
<Reza> http://www2.hipfile.com/files/9/0wp76tqnsaj4yy/Screenshot.png
<Reza> من اوبونتو رو به همون شکل قبل دوس دارم
<Reza> :(
<dark-sun> Nu^253r: to khoshkele naze mani! :D
<Nu^253r> eva
<Nu^253r> :D
<WhiteCrow1> Reza: pic ro 1 ja up kon na in ke bara dl bedi
<dark-sun> :))))
<Reza> http://hipfile.com/genq9380p9t8/Screenshot.png.html
<Reza> این خوبه ؟
<WhiteCrow1> Reza: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBgQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fimagebin.org%2F&rct=j&q=imagebin&ei=yYFSTsOPN4W2hAemmd31Bg&usg=AFQjCNG1yIrd1CWHJx8tiZR2OM6sCr5nzQ&sig2=v8DMUQyMjo7UYL6rUqPT8w&cad=rja
<Reza> الان این رو چیکار کنم برادر ؟
<WhiteCrow1> Reza: 1 = man baradar e shoma nistam 2= pic eton ro on ja up konid
<Reza> چشم
<Reza> حالا چرا می زنید
<dark-sun> mizane k adam shi! :))))))))))
<Reza> http://imagebin.org/169138
<Reza> بفرمایید
<Reza> :D
<Reza> سعی خودم رو می کنم
<WhiteCrow1> Reza: ubuntu dg az on shekl gnome ke sabegh hemaiat mikard hemiat nemikone , alan az unity estefade mikone
<Reza> alan nemishe kari kard ?
<Reza> alan pashimoonam ino nasb kardam
<Reza> man hamoon linux gnome khodam ro mikham
 * dark-sun be reza sigar mide... "bia, bia motad shim!"
<dark-sun> Reza: 2 rah dari javoon, 1
<Reza> :D
<dark-sun> na, aval 2vomi ro migam: 2. 1 ubuntu 10.04 lts nasb koni
<Reza> :(
<dark-sun> 1. unity ro pak koni, gnome nasb koni. albate fek konam alan tu makhazen faghat gnome 3 bashe
<Nu^253r> backport nadare?
<dark-sun> Reza: google: install gnome on ubuntu (<your version goes here>)
<Reza> 1 chi ?
<dark-sun> 1. ro velesh kon, google ro bechasb. ^^
<Reza> alan gnome man 3 hast ya aslan gnome nist ?
<Reza> google chie ?
<dark-sun> Reza: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=install+gnome+on+ubuntu < click here
<dark-sun> Reza: oon asan gnome nist, unity hastesh. mize kare ubuntu.
<Reza> man alan unity ro hazf kardam
<Reza> alan age reset konam linuxa, gnome miad bala ya bayad alan gnome ro ham nasb konam ?
<dark-sun> Reza: http://techhamlet.com/2011/05/how-to-install-gnome-3-on-ubuntu-11-04/
<Reza> bache ha messenger khoob chie vase linux, yahoo app nadade ?
<dark-sun> pidgin
<dark-sun> empathy
<Reza> sheklak hash kheili mohemme baram
<Reza> in messengere pishfarzesh kheili eftezahe :D
<dark-sun> Reza: pas windows nasb kon.
<Reza> windows khosham nemiad
<Reza> age ba ubuntu kenar nayam hanoo mac ro nasb mikonam
<Reza> app hash kheili ziade
 * dark-sun thinks "la gente esta muy loca"...
<dark-sun> Reza: movafagh bashi. ;)
#ubuntu-ir 2011-08-23
<hale> everplays: ?
<ilius> everplays: salam
<ilius> everplays: haji ye chizi kashf kardam goftam be to ham begam
<ilius> everplays: pacman (arch) ye optioni dare be esme UseDelta, ke delta ye package ha ro dl kone mogheye update
<everplays> ilius, salaam dude, midoonam dare vali intor ke man shenidam hame package-a ro nadare
<everplays> fedora taghriban hame chio mishe ba delta dl kard
<ilius> everplays: hmmm nemidunam
<everplays> ilius, ye khorde test-esh kon, age andaze kafi hame gir bood ye amar bede man hanooz fedora 13 daram, ke be shedat update lazeme
<princef> salam,
<princef> in delta chetorias?
<princef> albat bebakhshida
<princef> ma niz mididim textaye shoma ro
<ilius> everplays: ok
<ilius> everplays: فعلا که علاقه‌ای به آپدیت ندارم
<ilius> everplays: دفعهٔ پیش آپدیت کردم لیبره‌آفیس‌م حروف فارسی رو جدا جدا نشون میده
<ilius> everplays: نمی‌دونم چشه
<ilius> everplays: rolling release budan ham haminesh bade, bazi vaghta khode application ha ziad stable nist
<ilius> princef: delta package?
<ilius> princef: vaghit ye package update mishe tu repository
<ilius> princef: va ruye system e shoma ham ghablan nasbe, mikhay upfate konid bejaye inke kolle package e jadid ro download kone, taghiratesh ro download mikone
<princef> pacman -Syu usedelta?
<princef> ya
<princef> pacman -s use delta -Syu
<princef> ?
<ilius> princef: na tu /etc/pacman.conf
<ilius> princef: search kone UseDelta
<ilius> princef: ghablesh ye # dare  bardar
<princef> comment
<princef> ok
<bersam> ilius: ماله چی هست این؟
<ilius> bersam: arch -> pacman -> delta package
<ilius> bersam: archlinux
<bersam> ilius: delta package chi hast!
<ilius> vaghit ye package update mishe tu repository
<ilius> va ruye system e shoma ham ghablan nasbe, mikhay upfate konid bejaye inke kolle package e jadid ro download kone, taghiratesh ro
<princef> syntaxe khasi nadare?
<ilius> bersam: hajme download ro kahesh mide mogheye update e system
<ilius> bersam: ya update e ye package
<ilius> princef: option e command line manzurete?
<ilius> princef: nemidunam
<bersam> ilius: همممم این که خیلی خیلی خوبه.
<ilius> bersam: are
<princef> bale
<ilius> bersam: suse o fedora ham daran
<ilius> everplays: dada koja rafti?
<ilius> (13:53:50) ilius: everplays: ok
<ilius> (13:54:06) ilius: everplays: فعلا که علاقه‌ای به آپدیت ندارم
<ilius> (13:54:31) ilius: everplays: دفعهٔ پیش آپدیت کردم لیبره‌آفیس‌م حروف فارسی رو جدا جدا نشون میده
<ilius> (13:54:43) ilius: everplays: نمی‌دونم چشه
<ilius> (13:55:30) ilius: everplays: rolling release budan ham haminesh bade, bazi vaghta khode application ha ziad stable nist
<everplays> ilius, tepid connection dude :) mersi ke copy kardi
<ilius> everplays: negah http://tinypic.com/r/5xtrnc/7
<everplays> ilius, kollan har vaght update kardi khabaresho behem bede :) nemikham ham az fedora estefade konam, mesle opensuse moshkel-e license dare vase estefade too iran
<ilius> everplays: faghat omidvaram az nasbe arch pashimun nashi
<ilius> everplays: :D
<everplays> hehe :) man omidvaram vaghtam ro ziad nagire
<everplays> aval roo laptop nasb mikonam age ok bood roo desktop ham mirizam
<ilius> everplays: mogeyi ke hoseye dardesar dari bayad kolle system ro update koni
<ilius> everplays: albate ye tool i ham dare vase downgrade e bazi package ha
<everplays> hehe :D man ke hich vaght hosele nadaram
<everplays> lol
<ilius> :D
<everplays> ehe! che daghoon-e in office-e
<ilius> everplays: albate ye package nasb kardam style esh dorost shod, gtk-i shod
<ilius> everplays: vali un moshkele farsi hanuz hast
<everplays> ilius, age in arch-e ham bekhad roo asabam bere ya gentoo nasb mikonam ya debian
<everplays> vali nokte maskhare ine ke alaan ba fedora 13 har chizi ke mikham update-e
<ilius> everplays: debian ke ghadimie
<everplays> hata az makhzan-e fedora 15 ham update tare
<ilius> everplays: gentoo ham fekr konam darde saresh bishtar az arch bud
<everplays> ilius, debian-testing estefade mikonam age switch konam behesh
<ilius> everplays: vali khodayish aksare barname ha hooloo an
<ilius> everplays: arch ro migam
<ilius> everplays: faghat wine nasbesh sakht bud chon 64 bit hastam
<AB123> salam kasi inja hast mano komak kone? http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,23437.0.html
<ilius> everplays: in libreoffice ham jadidan bazi dar avorde
<everplays> ilius, man az libreoffice khodam nemiad, openoffice ro tarjih midam :) makhsoosan hala ke gharar-e lotus ham bahash merge beshe
<ilius> everplays: lotus open source mishe??
<everplays> are, ibm gofte har kari kardim ro merge mikonim too openoffice ilius
<ilius> everplays: akhe openoffice tu makhazene arch list felan
<ilius> everplays: faghat libre hast
<ilius> everplays: eyval bahal mishe
<everplays> ilius, kheyli big deal nist, fekr konam khode openoffice file-e bin midad ke beshe roo har  chizi nasb kard
<ilius> everplays: bebinim apache fondation ba document fondation  mishinan kenar e ham ba ham merge konan ya na
<ilius> everplays: lotus layout e interface esh kollan fargh dasht ta unjayi ke yadame
<ilius> everplays: mesle oo sholugh nabud
<everplays> ilius, are, roo lotus kheyli kar kardan
<ilius> everplays: in oracle bayad az ibm yad begire
<everplays> ilius, are haji, opensolaris ro kheyli namardi terekoond
<ilius> everplays: openoffice ro ham dochar e bi nazmi kard
<everplays> ilius, vali khodayi roo mysql dare khoob kar mikone
<everplays> 5.5 ro terekoond ba performance-e innodb
<everplays> nokte injas ke age hame chi khoob bashe bayad shak koni :)
<ilius> everplays: آپاچی هم مثل این آدمای خیرخواهه که بچه‌های بی‌سرپست رو تکفل می‌کنن :D
<everplays> haha, ino khoob oomadi ilius
<ilius> everplays: bug e libreoffice ro report kardam bebinam chi mishe
<everplays> ilius, hatman rendering layer-e pango ro dast zadan ke intori shode
<ilius> everplays: ehtemalan
<bersam> ilius: hasti?
<ilius> bersam: are
<bersam> ilius: on bug ro man ghablan report kardam, moshkel az icu hast
<bersam> ilius: na faghat farsi balke arabi o ordu o hendi o koli zabon dige bahash moshkel dare
<ilius> bersam: fix shode?
<bersam> ilius: icu ro downgrade kon be icu 4.8-1
<bersam> ilius: nope
<ilius> bersam: ok
<bersam> ilius: bersibug.blogspot.com
<bersam> ilius: dar moredesh nevehstam!
<bersam> ilius: bug ro ham toye libreoffice, archlinux, icu report dadam.
<ilius> bersam: alan 4.8.1-1
<bersam> ilius: bayad downgrade koni roye 4.8-1
<bersam> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=124095
<ilius> bersam: /usr/lib/libreoffice/program/soffice.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libicule.so.48
<ilius> bersam: 3 ta lib ro link dadam
<ilius> hala mige
<ilius> /usr/lib/libreoffice/program/soffice.bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libreoffice/program/../basis-link/program/libvcllx.so: undefined symbol: _ZTIN6icu_4814LEFontInstanceE
<ilius> :(
<ilius> fekr konam khode libre ro ham bayad downgrade konam
<bersam> ilius: chera dasti taghir dadi?
<bersam> ilius: na
<ilius> bersam: pas chikar konam?
<bersam> ilius: man packagesh ro toye cache dashtam, faghat on ro nasb koni dorost mishe
<bersam> ilius: khob pacman downgrade mikone khob?
<ilius> bersam: icu ro ke downgrade kardam
<ilius> bersam: baadesh libre ro umadam run konam error dad
<ilius> bersam: az .so.48 mikhast bekhune
<ilius> zadam
<ilius> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libicuuc.so.46 /usr/lib/libicuuc.so.48
<bersam> ilius: !!! be chand downgrade kardi mage? be 4.6?
<bersam> ilius: migam man alan icu 4.8-1 ro ba libreoffice 3.4.2-2 daram moshkeli ham nist!
<ilius> 4.6-1
<ilius> oh shit
<ilius> :D
<bersam> ilius: khob on ghadimie, 4.8-1
<bersam> :D
<ilius> suti dadam
<ilius> bersam: آخیش درست شد
<ilius> bersam: thanks
<ilius> everplays: haji az icu bud, downgrade kardam dorost shod
<bersam> ilius: np, http://bugs.icu-project.org/trac/ticket/8764 vaght kardi in ja ye fohshi chizi bede balke dorostesh konan!
<ilius> bersam: :D
<everplays> hehe, be icu chi kar dare?! ajibe
 * ilius adds icu to ignore list
 * ilius in the first ;)
<hale> سشمشئ
<hale> سلام
<hale> mishe behem begid mafhom e bind chiye?
<hale> to /var/log/messages didam vase ssh
<ilius> mtux: به سلام
<hale> man chand ta log daram marbot be ntp nemitonam concepteshono befahmam mitonid komak konid?
<mahdi> salam
<mahdi> kasi mitone mano komak kone inja?
<Nu^253r> hale bezareshon to pastebin
<mtux> salam bara ilius aziz :)
<Nu^253r> bad link bede shayad bache ha betonan komak konan
<Nu^253r> mahdi na, chon ke soaleto nemidonan
<mahdi> man mikham roye ubuntu ke nasb kardam ke genome hast kde ro ham nasb konam
<mahdi> in soale mane
<ilius> mtux: خوبی؟
<mahdi> mikham bebinam bayad chikar konam
<mahdi> chejri nasb konam
<mahdi> khobam
<mahdi> mer30
<mahdi> shoma khobi?
<ilius> mtux: چند روز پیش یادت افتادم یه سوالی برام مطرح شد
<Nu^253r> ba apt-get ya harchi nasb kon
<ilius> mtux: دیتاهات رو چطوری با خودت بردی؟
<ilius> mtux: :D
<mtux> ilius: khubam
<mtux> ilius: ru hard e laptopam
<mahdi> na
<ilius> mtux: هارد میذارن ببری توی فرودگاه؟
<mahdi> pc hastesh
<mahdi> alo
<mtux> are
<mtux> vasayele shakhsie
<mahdi> ki javabe mano dare mide?
<ilius> mtux: آها لپ‌تاپم میذارن ایول
<Nu^253r> alan behet migam mahdi
<ilius> mtux: گفتم شاید بخاطر ایرانی بودن گیر بدن که شاید بمب باشه و اینا :D
<mahdi> mamnon
<mtux> :))
<ilius> mtux:  کشورهای دیگه نمی‌دونم چطوری
<ilius> *چطوریه
<mahdi> mikham ham gnome bashe ham kde ke entekhab konam har kodomo khastam beram toye mohitesh
<mahdi> ghablan yadame mishod
<mahdi> in karo roye version 10 anjam dade bodam
<mahdi> ama yadam nist chikar kardam
<Nu^253r> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<mahdi> ine linkesh
<mahdi> ahan
<mahdi> mer30
<mahdi> bebinam mishe
<Nu^253r> mahdi inam hast
<Nu^253r> http://blog.sudobits.com/2011/05/02/how-to-install-kde-on-ubuntu-11-04/
<Nu^253r> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE
<mahdi> ok
<mahdi> peiydash kardam
<mahdi> dare down mishe
<mahdi> mer30 azizam
<Nu^253r> khahesh
<mahdi> khoda kone beshe faghat
<ilius> mahdi: sorry man dashtam ba mtux harf mizadam havasam be shoma nabud
<mahdi> khahesh mikonam
<hale> inja kasi az hasanhabibi khabar dare?
<hale> bye
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<ho> s
<dark-sun> yo
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3> another contentless ping... sigh...
<emad5778> سلام بچه ها من می خوام برگردم اوبونتو کدوم نسخه العان بهترینه؟؟
#ubuntu-ir 2011-08-24
<Hosein> Salam
<Hosein> kasi hast azash soal beporsam?
<saeed> be object orientet programming migan OOP be gheir az in EOA va SOA ham darim ke sazman gera va service garaee mikan beheshun mikhastam bedunam ina ravesh programming hastan ? ya chizeh dgee hastan ?
<alabd> saeed: SOA ke zaheran wilipedia dare , Server Oriented Architecture hast ye raveshe moratab kardane system haye narmafzary hast age eshtebah nakonam
<saeed> alabd: khub be ina chi migan ? memari ? method programming ? listeh kameleshun ro koja mishe gir uvurd ?
<alabd> saeed: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Service-oriented_architecture
<everplays> saeed, architecture-e dige, mesle modular farz-esh kon soa ro
<saeed> alabd,everplays: bahseh soa nista bahs ineh ke be ina chi migan ?
<saeed> memari ?
<saeed> listeh kameleshun chie ?
<alabd> Architecture
<saeed> oop hast soa ham darim eoa ham darim baghiashun chie
<everplays> saeed, ye list inja hast shayad be dardet bokhore http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_architecture#Examples_of_architectural_styles_and_patterns
<saeed> everplays: tnq vali ina pattern ha hastan ke rabti be in nadareh
<everplays> saeed, be ye shakhe az design pattern-a migan service oriented, ye joori category-e
<masoud_> salam
<masoud_> kasi hast ?
<ahmad_> من کپیش کردم توی دکستاپ
<ahmad_> در باره اسکنم مودم سوال دارم
<ahmad_> بعد دستوراتو اجرا کردم
<ahmad_> بعد یه پوشه درست شد
<ahmad_> ؟
<ahmad_> حالا باید چیکار کنم
<ahmad_> کمک
<ahmad_> در باره اسکنم مودم سوال دارم
<ahmad_> من کپیش کردم توی دکستاپ
<ahmad_> بعد دستوراتو اجرا کردم
<ahmad_> بعد یه پوشه درست شد
<ahmad_> حالا باید چیکار کنم
<ahmad_> ؟
<ahmad_> کمک
<ahmad_> کمک
<ahmad_> در باره اسکنم مودم سوال دارم  من کپیش کردم توی دکستاپ  بعد دستوراتو اجرا کردم  بعد یه پوشه درست شد  حالا باید چیکار کنم  ؟  کمک
<ahmad_> در باره اسکنم مودم سوال دارم  من کپیش کردم توی دکستاپ  بعد دستوراتو اجرا کردم  بعد یه پوشه درست شد  حالا باید چیکار کنم  ؟  کمک
<ahmad_> در باره اسکنم مودم سوال دارم  من کپیش کردم توی دکستاپ  بعد دستوراتو اجرا کردم  بعد یه پوشه درست شد  حالا باید چیکار کنم  ؟  کمک
<ahmad_> در باره اسکنم مودم سوال دارم  من کپیش کردم توی دکستاپ  بعد دستوراتو اجرا کردم  بعد یه پوشه درست شد  حالا باید چیکار کنم  ؟  کمک
<ahmad_> کسی نیست
<ahmad_> کمک
<ahmad_> کمک
<ahmad_> کمک
<ahmad_> کمک
<ahmad_> کمک
<ahmad_> کمک
<ahmad_> کمک
<ahmad_> کمک
<ahmad_> کمک
<ahmad_> کمک
<ahmad_> کمک
<ahmad_> کمک
<ahmad_> کمک
<ahmad_> کمک
<ahmad_> کمک
<ahmad_> کمک
<ahmad_> کمک
<ahmad_> یو هو
<ahmad_> کسی نیست
<ahmad_> یو هو
<ahmad_> کمک
<ahmad_> یو هو
<ahmad_> کمک
<btavakkoli> Please donate to parsix NOW !!! http://goo.gl/YE4Ve
<btavakkoli> لطفا پروژه پارسیکس را به میزان یک دلار در ماه حمایت کنید :‌ http://goo.gl/YE4Ve
<mehionline> سلام
<mehionline> من توی اوبونتو با adsl به اینترنت وصل می‌شم  اما بعضی سایت‌ها مثل گوگل وقتی می‌خوام sign in کنم فقط بالای فایرفاکس مینویسه Connecting و هیچ اتفاقی نمی‌افته!
<mehionline> و بعضی سایت‌ها هم وقتی باز میکنم میخوام برم قسمت های مختلف پنجره دانلود باز میشه و میخاد صفحه رو دانلود کنه!(اکثر سایت‌هایی که با php اند حتی انجمن iranphp هم موقع ورود اعضا اینجوری میشه)
<mehionline> پینوشت: تو اپن سوزی این مشکلات رو ندارم!
<mehionline> حتی این سوالو می خواستم تو انجمن اوبونتو ارسال کنم نشد!
<mehionline> salam
<reza> سلام
<danialbehzadi> hi. every body there?
<Nu^253r> where exactly danialbehzadi ?!
<danialbehzadi> In the room ;)
<Nu^253r> not everybody's here
<Nu^253r> but some are
<danialbehzadi> موضوع بحث مشخصی نداریم؟
<Nu^253r> na
<the-light> jun?
<Guest86011> salam
<Guest86011> bebakhshid vase linux cheese shekan mikham
<Guest86011> joone man
<Guest86011> kolli vaghte tu facebook naraftam daram mimiram
<Guest86011> facebooke khunam oftade paEn
<Nu^253r> tor
<ahmad> سلام
<ahmad> جواب سلام واجبه
<ahmad> من اسکن مودمو روی دکستاب گزاشتم و مراحلو انجام دادم حالا یه پوشه جدید درست شده باید چیکار کنم
<ahmad> ;l;
<ahmad> کمک
<ahmad> کمک
<ahmad> ای بابا
<alabd> ahmad: aleikom salam tuye folder ye file ,txt hast
<ahmad> میشه به دادم برسید
<alabd> w8
<ahmad> من اسکن مودمو روی دکستاب گزاشتم و مراحلو انجام دادم حالا یه پوشه جدید درست شده باید چیکار کنم
<ahmad> کمک
<princef> ye file be name modem data.txt hast <age eshtebah nakonam>
<princef> modele modemetoon ro unja peyda mikonid.
<princef> badesh bayad ye sar be linmodem bezanid.
<princef> tooye anjoman ha mitoonid matalebe takmili dar morede etesal be internet ro peyda konid
<alabd> ahmad:  modemdata.txt ro baz konin
<alabd> unja ke neveshte
<alabd>  PCI slot	PCI ID		SubsystemID	Name
<alabd> zire name ro bekhunin modele chipset hast
<alabd> bad biad inja
<alabd> http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/DialupModemHowto
<alabd> bye
<ahmad> من اسکن مودمو روی دکستاب گزاشتم و مراحلو انجام دادم حالا یه پوشه جدید درست شده باید چیکار کنم
<ahmad> ببخشید
<ahmad> صبر کنید
<ahmad> نرید
<princef> اون پوشه رو باز کنید
<princef> هستید؟
<ahmad> بیشتر توضیح بدید
<ahmad> اینه
<ahmad> PCI slot	PCI ID		SubsystemID	Name  ----------	---------	---------	--------------  04:02.0	14f1:2f00	14f1:2000	Communication controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. HSF 56k HSFi Modem
<princef> HSF 56k HSFi Modem
<princef> چیپ مودم شما اینه
<ahmad> خوب بد
<ahmad> چیکار کنم
<princef> http://linmodems.technion.ac.il
<ahmad> توی اون صفحه بدنبال چی باشم
<alabd> ahmad: ubuntu chandid ?
<ahmad> ؟
<princef> http://xmodem.org/chipsets/dips/roster.html
<alabd> ahmad: version ubuntu ?
<ahmad> چی
<alabd> اوبونتو نسخه چند دارید ؟
<princef> درایور مودمتون فکر کنم این باشه:
<princef> http://xmodem.org/chipsets/conexant/conexant_hsfi.html
<ahmad> 10.04
<alabd> ahmad: http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/DialupModemHowto/Conexant
<alabd> ba deghat ghesmate نصب مودمهای HSF در Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid ro bekhunid
<alabd> نصب مودمهای HSF در Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid
<ahmad> لطفا یه جوری بگید تا یاد بگیرم
<ahmad> میشه ایمیلتونو بدید چون ممکنه اینترنتم قطع بشه
<ahmad> چرا Conexant
<alabd> ahmad: intory peigham befrestid
<alabd>  / msg memoserv SEND alabd PEIGHAMETOOON
<ahmad> چرا Conexant
<ahmad> یه طورس بگید ادم یاد بگیره لطفا
<ahmad> یه طوری بگید ادم یاد بگیره لطفا
 * alabd mige farda ham rize khodast farda sob ahmad agha bye
<ahmad> ممنون
<ahmad> نماز و روزهای همتون قبول باشه
<ahmad> فهمیدم
<ahmad> چرا Conexant
<ahmad> ممنون
<ahmad> یا علی
<dark-sun> python kar kasi zende hast inaj?
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3> another contentless ping... sigh...
<ahmad> سلام
<ahmad> Nokia PC Suite
<ahmad> برای لینوکس میخواستم
<ahmad> کمک
<Nu^253r> ahmad ba wine age bala nemiyad
<Nu^253r> ba gmobilemedia
<Nu^253r> ya gammu engar esmesh hast emtehan kon
<ahmad> میشه لینک دانلودشو بدی
<Nu^253r> google.com
<Nu^253r> to apt-get ham bayad bashe
#ubuntu-ir 2011-08-25
<ali__> saalm
<alabd> ali__: aleikom salam
<ali__> ba zaban c kar kardid ?
<ali__> alabd, khobi ? ;)
<alabd> ali__: sorry nabduam poshte PC , shokr mamnoon , shoma khubin enshalla ? c++ ghablan kar kardam moshkel chie ?
<ali__> ye file ba header #include <asm/page.h>  hast mikham to ubuntu compile konam vali nemishe
<ali__> yani in header ro nmeshenase
<alabd> ali__: package header ro nasb kardid ?
<ali__> na
<ali__> chetori install konam header ?
<alabd> synaptic > ctrl+f > header package
<ali__> alabd : rafti !
<ali__> dostan kasi nist ?
<ali__> salam
<ali__> dostan chetori mitonam tamom header hai gcc ro install konam
<ali__> ?
<the-light> ali__: build-essential in kole gcc o gheyre ro nasb mikone, ama bayad libcX-dev ham dashte bashe
<the-light> ya glibc-dev
<the-light> ghaedatan bayad header hash ba gcc nasb shode bashe!
<ali__> in header ro nadare <asm/page.h>
<ali__> in error mide [12.c:12: fatal error: asm/page.h: No such file or directory compilation terminated.]
<the-light> az lib haye standard e ya male kernel o device e khasie?
<ali__> the-light :  kernel
<ali__> the-light :  ino install kardam build-essential
<ali__> the-light :  na nashod
<the-light> ali__: gaman konam bayad kernel-header ro nasb konin
<btavakkoli> لطفا پارسیکس را حمایت کنید،  همین الآن :) http://goo.gl/YE4Ve
<ahmad_> سلام
<ahmad_> برای اوبلونتو میخوام
<ahmad_> برنامه nokia pc suite
<ahmad_> کسی میتونه کمک کنه
<ahmad_> ؟
<ahmad_> کمک
<ahmad_> میشه به دادم برسید
<ahmad_> کمک
<ahmad_> لطفا
<alabd> ahmad_: aleikom salam
<ahmad_> برنامه nokia pc suite
<ahmad_> برای اوبلونتو میخوام
<alabd> ye sery narmafzar hast
<alabd> chy kar mikhaid bokonid bahahs ?
<ahmad_> اتصال به اینترنت .انتقال فایل و عکس و فیلم
<ahmad_> وقتی با یو اس بی وصلش میکنم
<ahmad_> نمیتونم فایلای گوشی رو ببینم
<ahmad_> دریاوشو دارید
<ahmad_> ؟
<ahmad_> کمک لطفا
<ahmad_> چی شد
<ahmad_> ؟
<alabd> wait
<ahmad_> اتصال به اینترنت .انتقال فایل و عکس و فیلم
<ahmad_> وقتی با یو اس بی وصلش میکنم
<ahmad_> نمیتونم فایلای گوشی رو ببینم
<ahmad_> دریاوشو دارید
<alabd> sorry listesh ro az dast dadam
<alabd> ama kmobiletolls
<alabd> kmobiletool
<alabd> 2 - xgnokii
<ahmad_> این چیه؟
<alabd> 3-wammu
<alabd> ina ro nasb konid bebind be kar mian
<Farshid> Hi
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3> another contentless ping... sigh...
<alabd> php kar inja hast?
 * dark-sun php kar nemikone...
<ali__> salam ravesh nasbe dictionary en to persian dar ubuntu 11.4 ro age midonid
<Nu^253r> ali__ ba apt-get ya dpkg nasb kon
<ali__> aya dic bekhosoy ro soragh darid
<Nu^253r> na
<Nu^253r> raveshe nasbesh ine ali__
<ali__> man chandta nasb kardam vali kar nemikone
<alabd> ali__: stardict
<ali__> an ro ham install kardam vali moeasefane kar nemikone
<ali__> hamin khorde moshkelat ejazeh nemide ke baade 6 mah hanoze nemitoonam w7 ro betoore kamel kenar bezaram
<ali__> dar har sorat tank , talking you later
<princef> سلام، تک لایو (texlive) رو چطور روی ارچ نصب کنم؟
<alabd> aleikom salam
<dark-sun> kasi az bax zanjan inja ha?
<dark-sun> zanjan lug
<dark-sun> zanjan lug, 1 nafar harkat.
<dark-sun> naboood?
<princef> سلام، تک لایو چطوری اجرا میشه؟
<Saeid> princef, salam
<princef> سلام
<Saeid> disk live linux mazurete ?
<princef> میتونید در مورد  تکس لایو کمک کنید؟
<princef> tex live
<princef> na
<Saeid> bebin man khodam tazekaram tu linux , sharmande nemidunam !
<princef> زیپرشن یا فارسی تک
<princef> خواهش
<dark-sun> princef: manam balad nistam.. goftam k 1vakht az man naporsi
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> Saeid: kho yad begir, be ma ham yad bede
<dark-sun> :)
<Saeid> :D
<princef> salam dark-sun
<dark-sun> princef: hello prince, how are you please?
<dark-sun> we're not here right now, please leave a message after *beep*
<dark-sun> *boop*
<princef> boooooqh
<dark-sun> :D
<Saeid> :D
<princef> help
<princef> f1
<princef> f1
<princef> f1
<princef> texlive chetori baz mishe?
<dark-sun> kill -9 princef
<dark-sun> :D
<princef> :O
<dark-sun> princef: rahnamash mage nis prans?
<dark-sun> google kardi?
<princef> نصبش هست ولی اجراش رو پیدا نکردم
<princef> http://www.parsilatex.com/joomla/index.php
<dark-sun> princef: vaghti nist, 2 halat dare, ya kheyli asoone
<princef> این سایت اصلیش هست
<dark-sun> ya kheyli pichide
<princef> یه کمک کنید خودم ویکیشو براتون مینویسم
<princef> ۲ گیگ حجمش بود تا نصبش کردم
<dark-sun> princef: yani inja ham nist: http://www.parsilatex.com/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=34&Itemid=72
<dark-sun> 1 khodamooz hast
<dark-sun> 1 ketab amuzeshi
<dark-sun> 1 pdf slide
<dark-sun> 5 ta ham rahnamaye eng.
<dark-sun> chi mikhay dg?
<dark-sun> goodboy: to ye chizi bego
<dark-sun> :)
<princef> یه دقیقه باشید تاتست کنم
<dark-sun> bache ha faraaaaar....
<goodboy> dark-sun: salam shab bekhier.
<goodboy> ras mige in dark-sunhi mikhayed . dg c
<dark-sun> goodboy: salam, inam harfie.
<dark-sun> ;)
<princef> این فایل ها رو دانلود کردم اموزش لاتکس هستن
<princef> اموزش کار کردن با خود نرم افزار ورژن ویندوزی هست که مثلا هر دستور چه کاری میکنه
<dark-sun> princef: good job, fek konam bayad bekhunishoon. emtehan kon ;)
<princef> منم ورژن ویندوزیش رو دارم
<dark-sun> :)
<princef> با واین هم تست کردم کار میکنه اما آخرش اکسپورت نمی کنه
<princef> از اول شروع کنیم؟
<Saeid> aslan in texlive chi has ? :D
<princef> لاتک یه نرم افزار حروف چینی خیلی خوف هست که احتمالا آخرشه!
<princef> یه چیز تو مایه های ورد یا اپن افیس ورد
<Saeid> o
<princef> اما همه چیز با تگ ها کار می کنه
<princef> مثل اچ تی ام ال میمونه تقریبا
<Saeid> ajab ! be darde web ham mikhore ?
<Saeid> bejaye masaln FCKeditor ?
<Saeid> ok tnx
<princef_> برای نوشتن کتاب و پایان نامه
<princef_> و پروژه های خفن استفاده میشه
<Saeid> ajab
<Saeid> pas yadgereftim ke === chize khubiye !!
<Saeid> tnx
<princef_> حجمش هم اگه بخوایم دانلوود کنیم ۴۰۰ مگ میشه
<Saeid> dark-sun, to nabudi tu technotux ? ba Nu^... ?
<princef_> ویندوزیش میک تک ویندوزیش و تک لایو هم لینوکسیش هست
<princef_> فارسی تک یا زی پرشن هم ماکرو فارسی نویسیش هست
<dark-sun> Saeid: A, chetor?
<Saeid> jalebe baram
<Saeid> chera hamuni
<dark-sun> :)
<Saeid> princef_, in dark-sun  kheyli herfe e ye !
<dark-sun> :o
<dark-sun> haa?!
<dark-sun> herfe ee? ki?
<Saeid> princef_, inayi ke tuye in ruman (be joz man) hame herfe e hastan faghat khodeshuno ru nemikonan !
<princef_> inja hame inkare an va 4 ta taze kar mesle ma ro kesi tahvil nemigire
 * dark-sun herfe ee nist.. vali karbarane herfe ee ra doost darad. :)
<princef_> :D
<princef_> tike?
<princef_> jadi inja ha nemiad azash beporsam?
<princef_> ya everplace
<princef_> shoma ham ke baladin o roo nemikonin
<princef_> :D
<dark-sun> everplay shifte sob hastesh.
<dark-sun> everplays*
<princef_> a
<princef_> f1
<Saeid> brb
<princef> boooqh
 * dark-sun be princef 1 sheypoor midahad jahate elam darkhaste komak/ 
<princef> bbbbbbbbbbboooooooooooqqqqqqhhhhhhh
<princef> ابروم جلو داداشم رفت !
<princef> یه برنامه رو نتونستم باز کنم!
<princef> با ویندوزش نشسته بغل من
<princef> به این لاتکس ور میره !
 * dark-sun sigar ro be hame pishnahad mikone... :- ~ ~ ~
<princef> * motad shodim raft
 * Saeid Sigaro mindaze dur \-~~  ...      ..     .
<princef> motadine geram ya tark konid ya be zoor tarketan mikonim!
<princef> .deb ro chetori mishe tooye arch nasbid?
<princef> rahi hast?
 * dark-sun sale 2004 ba arch kar mikard...
<princef> ۶ سال بعد ...
<dark-sun> :D
<Saeid> dark-sun sale 2011 az chi estefade mikonad ?
 * dark-sun emsal linux mint debian estefade mikonad...
<Saeid> dark-sun az Linux mint debian razi ast ?
 * dark-sun rezayat khoda ra be 1 "hoooooraaaaa" elam mikone!
<dark-sun> :)
<Saeid> :D
<princef> آرچمان را با مجموع دبین ها + اسلکور ها + رد هت ها تعویض نمی نماییم!
<princef> نمایندگی مصرف محصولات ارچ و چاکرا در ایران!
<princef> دینگ دینگ
 * Saeid Ubuntu ra dust darad
<princef> جالب است اما دیگر خز شده است
<princef> جواد مخفی لینوکس شده است
 * dark-sun bye byes...
<princef> بای
#ubuntu-ir 2011-08-26
<Saeid> mostafa_sedaghat, salam
<Saeid> mostafa_sedaghat, mano shenakhti ?
<princef> salam kasi hast?
<princef> ping
<princef> * ping
<princef> !ping
<lubotu3> another contentless ping... sigh...
<Nu^253r> salam princef
<princef> salam
<princef> hale shoma?
<princef> sob bekheyr
<Nu^253r> mamnon khobam princef
<Nu^253r> oghor bekheyr :)
<princef> :D
<princef> ye moshkeli pish umade baram
<Nu^253r> say kon halesh koni :)
<princef> دیشب یه برنامه نصبیدم
<princef> بعد پاکش کردم و
<princef> چندتا از دایرکتوری هاش رو هم پاک کردم
<princef> حالا
<princef> vlc - screenlet - smplayer va
<princef> یه سری دیگه از برنامه ها اجرا نمیشه
<Nu^253r> che errori midan princef ?
<princef> هیچی
<princef> فقط چراغ هارد روشن میشه اما هیچ چی باز نمیشه
<Nu^253r> ba terminal baz kon
<Nu^253r> onja behet mige chi kame
<princef> هیچ یپیام یا اروری نمیده
<princef> فقط اجرا نمیشه
<Nu^253r> to terminal ham?
<princef> vlc رو دوباره نصبیدم اما باز هم هیچی
<princef> یه سوال دیگه
<princef> mplayer
<princef> باز میشه
<princef> اما فقط یه صفحه برای نمایش تصویر داره و هیچ کنترلری نداره
<princef> اما توی اوبونتو کامل بود
<princef> الان توی ارچ هیچ کنترلری نداره
<princef> فقط با هات کی ها کار می کنه
<Nu^253r> inja roome ununtu hastesh
<Nu^253r> vali behharh
<princef> میشه کنترلر بهش اضافه کد؟
<Nu^253r> ghob vase inke on emklanato be mplaye bedi
<Nu^253r> bayad gui ro bahash compile mikardi
<princef> چطوری؟
<princef> pacman -S mplayer
<Nu^253r> princef chetor nasb kardi mplaer to?
<princef> این رو فقط ارا کردم
<Nu^253r> princef bebin pacman dist upgrade dare?
<princef> چطوری؟
<Nu^253r> man pacman
<princef> الان که دوباره دستور نصب ام پلیر رو اجرا کردم باز هم ۵ مگ دانلود داره!
<princef> در ضمن مگه ارچ توزیع قلطان و این چیزا نیست؟
<Nu^253r> tozi chi?
<princef> rooling realase
<Nu^253r> rolling
<Nu^253r> mplayr ro begir khodet compile klon khob princef
<princef> Rolling Release
<princef> ok
<princef> :D
<princef> یه بار با پک من تست می کنم
<princef> ببینم چطور میشه
<princef> در مورد ریپیر لینوکس کاری میشه کرد؟
<Nu^253r> nemidonam princef
<princef> man ye reset konam miam
<princef> merci
<Nu^253r> princef playerie ke bahash hal mikoni on khobe
<Nu^253r> in nzare mane
<Nu^253r> vali man khodam ham mplayer daram ham vlc
<Saeid> mostafa_sedaghat, salam
<princef> ftp://ftp8.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/
<princef> kodoom jdid tar va kamel tar hast baraye dl?
<princef> yaftam
<princef> !
<Saeid> afarin pejman
<Saeid> to mituni !
<princef> mplayer ro dl va compile va nasbidam
<princef> amma hanuz hamonjoorie
<princef> gui ro chetori behesh link konam?
<Saeid> ejrasham kardi ? (uni ke migi alan nasb kardi)
<Nu^253r> princef
<Nu^253r> readme
<Nu^253r> va install
<princef> bale
<Nu^253r> onja neveshta
<princef> ok
<Saeid> Nu^253r,  mikhad link kone be panele desktop
<princef> merci az komak
<princef> felan bye
<Saeid> bebin
<princef> bale
<Saeid> manzuret in bud ke tu meno ha biyad ?
<princef> na
<Saeid> pas chi ?
<princef> controleresh tooye barname bashe
<princef> alan faqat ye safhe hast ke tasvir ro pakhsh mikone
<princef> va ba hot key bayad control konamesh
<Saeid> khob alan vlcto ejra kon
<Saeid> bebin
<princef> hich kari anjam nemide
<Saeid> momkene to file haye configeto pak karde bude bashi hala ke mplayero gerefti va ejrash kardi un fila dobare sakhte shodan
<Saeid> ye kari
<princef> ba terminal ham baz nemishe
<princef> bale
<Saeid> ye vlc ya tutem begir
<princef> tutem ro test mikonam alan
<Saeid> ok
<Saeid> totem chi shod ?
<princef> dare nasb mishe
<Saeid> ok
<Saeid> nasb shod begu
<princef> ejra shod :D
<Saeid> ok
 * Saeid darad hooora miferestad
<princef> merci
<Saeid> man kari nakardam
<Saeid> man ham taze karam :D
<princef> lotf kardi
<princef> faqat
<Saeid> junam ?
<Saeid> khahesh
<princef> فیلم رو باز میکنه اما بصورت پوش هست
<princef> و پلی نمیشه
<Saeid> gstream gerefti ?
<princef> چند تا عکس فقط نشون میده
<princef> are
<princef> alan ham updatesh kardam
<Saeid> ajab
<Saeid> Nu^253r,  komakemun kon
<Nu^253r> chi Saeid ?!
<princef> ye reset konam miam
<Saeid> pejman, begu behesh
<Saeid> ok
<Saeid> pejman, mibakhsi ba princef  budam
<Saeid> Nu^253r,  mige totemo nasb kardesh ejra shode
<Saeid> Nu^253r,  vali ru pause , play nemishe ( ehtemalan codec nadare)
<Saeid> chikar bayad kone ?
<Saeid> Nu^253r, man fek konam in umade filaye codecesham pak karde vali system amelesh khabar nadare ke una pak shodan
<Nu^253r> shayad bug bashe
<Nu^253r> to terminal mige osolan
<Saeid> bara hamin azash irad nemigire
<Nu^253r> nemidonam
<Saeid> age bekhad codecesho pak kone 2bare berize chikar kone ?
<Saeid> arch softwer-center nadare ?
<Nu^253r> to reposotorish bayd niga kone
<imijo> سلام کسی هست؟
<imijo> من تازه واردم
<imijo> سلام
<shekarlian> salam
<shekarlian> kasi hast?
<esfahankids> salam dosta ye moshkel toye mount kardan partion haye ntfs daram kasy mitone komak kone
<sama> salam
<sama> kasi inja hast?
<sama> man soale mohem daram??
<HydrogenWS> bale? che soali?
<sama> man 1 post zadam to anjoman
<sama> ama nemidonam koja rafte ke chekesh konam
<sama> hydrogenws??
<sama> what am i doing now??
<HydrogenWS> az ghesmate دیدن ارسال ها estefade kon :)
<ahmad> سلام
<ahmad> اینجا http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/DialupModemHowto/Conexant
<ahmad> تا نسخه 10.4 رو داره
<ahmad> سلام
<ahmad> در اینجا http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/DialupModemHowto/Conexant
<ahmad> برای نوسخه های جدید تر چیکار کنیم
<ahmad> کمک
<ahmad> لطفا به داد من برسید
<saeid> salam ye soal . man ye laptop jadid gereftam ye 2 ta vga dare . amma vaghti 11.04 install mikonam vaghti vga driver install mishe dg bala nemiyad
<saeid> safhe siyah mishe
<saeid> yani nemitune ro 2ta vga switch kone
<saeid> kasi be in moshkel barkhorde?
<ahmad> کمک
<ahmad> کمک
<ahmad> لطفا یکی جواب بده
<ahmad> حد اقل اینجا یه زنگ بزارید تا خبرتون کنیم
<saeid> everplays: ping...
<ahmad> کمک
<ahmad> کمک
<ahmad> کمک
<ahmad> کمک
<princef> salam
<princef> سلام، برنامه فشرده ساز خوب چی هست (gui)
<guest__> chejuri mitunam tu ubuntu tor ro baz konam?
<guest__> ?
<fvahid> guest__: manzooret tar hastesh?
<the-light> aminasoode: Wellcome :)
#ubuntu-ir 2011-08-27
<ali__> salam ro ubuntu mishe ye mail server install kard va ba on mail send kard ?(ye link tutorial bezarid)
<ali__> yek mail server khob marifi konid ?
<Nu^253r> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<Nu^253r> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=40047
<Nu^253r> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dovecot
<Nu^253r> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<Nu^253r> ali__ bebin
<ali__> Nu^253r : merc
<Nu^253r> np
<ali__> Nu^253r : jan shoma test kardid mishe az ro ubuntu mail send kard ?
<Nu^253r> mikhay server bezani ali__ ?
<ali__> na vaghat mail server
<Nu^253r> kar nakardam ali__
<ali__> Nu^253r : ok merc
<Nu^253r> np
<fasdrtrt> salam
<fasdrtrt> man ye soal daram
<hale> salam
<hale> man ye log daram az snort
<hale> Aug  7 08:24:52 IRONGATE-shahr snort[6091]: [125:2:1] (ftp_telnet) Invalid FTP Command[Priority: 3]: {TCP} 192.168.3.72:1461 -> 212.47.219.83:21
<alabd> aleikom salam
<princef> salam , bad az nasbe vbox ose in erreor ro daram:
<princef> Error: unable to find the sources of your current Linux kernel. Specify KERN_DIR=<directory> and run Make again.  Stop.
<princef> cho kar konam?
<Saeid> salam princef
<princef> 2rost shod!
<princef> salam
<princef> :D
<princef> khubi aziz?
<Saeid> mamnun
<Saeid> drivet mount nashode bud ?
<princef> linux- kernel -header ro dobare nasb kardam
<Saeid> aha !
<Saeid> shoma khubi ?
<princef> merci
<princef> che khabar?
<Saeid> salamati
<Saeid> shoma che khabar ?
<princef> :S
<princef> Kernel drive is not installed (rc=-1908)
<Saeid> baz beham rikht ?
<princef> yes
<Saeid> mage chi kar kardi injuri shode ?
<princef> vbox nasb kardam ejra nemishe
<princef> hala ke ejra mishe kar nemikone
<princef> in error ro mide
<Saeid> man nemidunam tahala hich vaght ba vbox be moshkeli bar nakhordam !
<fvahid> princef: salam shoma bayad module morede niyaze vbox ro to kernel load konid
<princef> vboxdrv
<princef> salam
<princef> in ro be modules() ezafe kardam
<fvahid> princef: esme modulesh yadam nist
<fvahid> princef: toye dir /lib/modules/kernelsrc boro
<princef> khalie
<fvahid> princef: khob nabayad khali bashe :)
<princef> :s
<princef> chi babyad bashe?
<fvahid> sudo apt-get install linux-headers*
<fvahid> princef: albate header kernel khodeto nasb kon
<fvahid> princef: ba uname -a mitooni befahmi chiye
<princef>  linux-headers-3.0.3-1 [4.34 MB]
<princef> in nasbe
<fvahid> princef: bah :) khoroji uname -a chiye?
<princef> Linux localhost 2.6.39-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Jul 9 14:57:41 CEST 2011 x86_64 Genuine Intel(R) CPU 575 @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<fvahid> princef: khob pesare khob kernelet 2.6.39 hastesh onvaght rafti linux-headers-3 ro nasb kardi?
<princef> :O
<fvahid> princef: nakon azin kara
<princef>  linux-headers-3.0.3-1 is up to date
<princef> alan bayad chikar konam?
<fvahid> princef: khob velesh kon in package ro nasb kon apt-get install dkms
<princef> error: target not found: dkms
<fvahid> princef: distoro chi dari?
<princef> arch
<fvahid> princef: fek kardam ubuntu dari
<princef> :s
<princef> man ye update konam bebinam chi mishe
<fvahid> princef: ino zadi? pacman -S virtualbox
<princef> Replace kernel26 with core/linux?
<princef> ino avaz konam taqyiri mikone?
<fvahid> princef: hatman kernel khodet bashe
<fvahid> princef: 2.6.39
<fvahid> princef: ino ham zadi?  modprobe vboxdrv
<princef> FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.
<fvahid> princef: khob dige bekhatere hamoon linux-headers hastesh chon dorost nasbesh nakardi
<emad_> سلام من می خواهم نرم افزاری با پسوند gz
<emad_> نصب کنم کسی هست کمکم کنه تازه کارم
<emad_> کسی نیست کمک کنه
<emad_> man
<emad_> pejسشثه
<alabd> emad_: salam
<alabd> mamulan tush readme hast
<alabd> uno bekhunid
<emad_> سلام
<emad_> من می خواهم صفحه لوگین رو عوض کنم دانلود کردم ولی نمیدونم چچوری نصب میشه
<emad_> فایل ردام هم نداره که بخونم
<emad_> AL
<emad_> alabd:
<alabd> bedid ye negahi bokonam sary
<emad_> nadare
<emad_> az sayt art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter
<emad_> کسی نیست به دادم برسهپ
<emad_> میخوام لوگین اسکین رو عوض کنم
<Saeid> salam bache ha windowsXP dashtam bad ubuntu 11.4 nasb kardam badesh 10.10 ro be jaye 11.4 nasb kardam hala XP ye tuye menoye boot hastesh vali nemiyad ! bayad chi kar konam ?
<alabd> Saeid: salam fek konam update-grub moshkel ro hal kone
<alabd> sorry bayad beram bye
<alabd> age moshkeli bud farda enshalla
<Saeid> mamnun
<emad_> کسی هست بگه چچوری login scrin نصب میشه
<Saeid> emad_:
<Saeid> ubuntu dari ?
<emad_> SAEED :
<emad_> آره
<Saeid> khube
<emad_> می خوام تم لوگین رو عوض کنم
<Saeid> bezar begardam behet migam ta chan daghighe dige !
<Nu^253r> gdm hast ya kdm?
<emad_> عذعدفع 11
<emad_> اوبونتو 11.04
<Nu^253r> are vali bebin login screenet kdm hast ya gdm?
<emad_> تم رو از لینک زیر دانلود کردم
<Nu^253r> ono to comand center mitoni avazesh koni
<Nu^253r> man xfce mizare in karo bokonam
<emad_> art.gnome,org/themes/gdm_greeter
<Nu^253r> emad_
<Nu^253r> ino to google search kon
<emad_> اوبونتو gdm
<Nu^253r> installing gdm themes
<emad_> فایلی که دانلود کردن فرمتش gz
<Nu^253r> gz feshordast emad_
<Saeid> sudo apt-get install gnome-session
<Nu^253r> ba gunzip bazesh kon
<emad_> بازش کردم
<Nu^253r> khob inaro bayad yeja copy koni
<Nu^253r> bein readme install chizi nadare?
<emad_> نداره تو دسکتاب کپی کردم
<emad_> فایلها همش عکسه با دوتا فایل دیگه فایل gdmgreeterthem.desktop
<emad_> فایل بعدی .xml هست
<Saeid> agha emad inaro tu terminal bezan avval
<Saeid> sudo apt-get install gnome-session
<Saeid> sudo apt-get install login
<Saeid> hala az menoye System->Administration->Login Screen
<Saeid> ro entekhab kon , az in be bad har Desktop-Environment ti ke nasb koni
<Saeid> mituni az inja entekhabesh koni ! (masalan xfce , ya kde ya lxde ya gnome)
#ubuntu-ir 2011-08-28
<princef> salam, vaqt bekheyr
<sara> سلام دوستان
<sara> من یه یوزر لیمیت ساختم. ولی میخوام قابلیت نصب برنامه ها رو داشته باشه. امکانش هست؟
<mohammad> سلام
<mohammad> کسی نیست
<Guest61713> فارسی بنویس
<emad_> سلام از دوستان کسی هست که در زمینه امبدد لینوکس کار کرده باشه؟
<emad_> کممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممک
<alabd> emad_: moshkelton chie aleikom salam
<alabd> sary tar lotfan bayad beram
<emad_> doc لازم دارم
<Nu^253r> emad_ mishe msg nadi
<Nu^253r> chi mikhay dar mored embedded linux?
<emad_> doc می خوام
<alabd> emad_: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=%D8%A2%D9%85%D9%88%D8%B2%D8%B4%20embeded%20linux
<Nu^253r> alabd great link ;)
<alabd> emad_: har moghe soali umad tu zehnetun aval berid tuye google inghadr edame bedid ta beshe adat baraton movafagh bashid
<alabd> emad_: embedded meaning no shell, just installed daemons with cron...
<alabd> Nu^253r:searc google is great , be nazaram bayd be khatere ghesmate search kheili khoda ro shokr konim
<alabd> emad_: khahesh mikonam khoda hefzeton kone
<Nu^253r> emad_ search kon age hast peyda mikoni, man chizi nadaram
<Nu^253r> #oe ham hast emad_
<Saeid> salam , chetor mitunam brightnesse lcd ye laptopo tuye desktope lxde taghyir bedam ?
<nkh1> salam, doostan kasi midune bad az remaster kardan , chikar konam ke bade install Icon e Install Release az roo desktop bardashte beshe? :-?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-08-20
<najme> سلام دوستان
<najme> من یک مجموعه string دارم و میخوام تک تکشون رو امتیاز دهی کنم
<najme> در این تابع رشته هایی که طول بیشتری دارند باید امتیاز بیشتری بگیرند
<najme> به نظر شما این تابع باید چه شکلی باشه؟
<najme> ترجیحا امتیازات بین ۰ و ۱
<najme> و همچنین به هر کلمه در هر رشته یک احتمال نسبت داده شده که میزان اعتبار آن را بیان میکند
<JoK3R> saLam
<JoK3R> Alooo
<JoK3R> :|
<_behrooz_> salam
<aliva> glad: اینجا سوال خدوتون رو مطرح کنید اگه کسی بلد باشه جواب می‌ده
<glad> چطور میتونم ترمینال رو اسپلیت کنم که بتونم هم زمان با دو ابزار تو اون کار کنم ؟
<glad> کسی هست مرا یاری کند ؟
<glad> البته پلیز !
<nixoeen> glad: terminator ro nasb kon : sudo apt-get install terminator
<glad> خوب بعد
<glad> نصب کردم
<nixoeen> glad: vaghti terminator ro ejra kardi, roosh right-click mikoni, split dare
<glad> Ok , thanks !   حل شد
<farhadfery> ba salam va shab khosh
<farhadfery> dostan kasi hast?
<farhadfery> fekr konam bad moge omadam
<farhadfery> ye vagte dg miyam
<farhadfery> ya ali
<farhadfery> EXIT
#ubuntu-ir 2012-08-21
<vr___> salam deraiver wifi baraye dellinsriron 6400   az koja mishe gereft ?
<ahad> salam
<ahad> ?
<tofigh> salam
<tofigh> agar kasi inja hast man faghad daram test mikonam ke aya be tor dorost acuant sakhte am va agar kasi chi zi ne nevisad man ham mibinam ya na.
<tofigh> agar man dar in chanal hastam javab bedid sepas
<the-light_> tofigh: ping
<MaMaD> Kasi Hast?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-08-22
<yas> با سلام
<yas> xamp  آیا میشه برنامه ای مثل
<yas> رو کاری کرد که وقتی اوبونتو بالا اومد خودبخود اجرا بشه؟
<yas> آیا کسی هست؟
<yas> aloooooooooooo
<yas> hi
<javad> salam kasi inja nist?:D
<intuxicated> shahinism, hi hi
<intuxicated> shahinism, baba ping ready
<intuxicated> :D
<shahinism> ‎:D
<intuxicated> shahinism, pm ? :D
<parvaz> salaam
<parvaz> chetor miz kaar 3bodedii ro nasb konam??
<parvaz> kasi midoone??
<parvaz> va inke chetor dar ubunto farsi benevisam??
<parvaz> che kelidi bayad faal konam??
<intuxicated> parvaz, miz kar 3bodi ?
<intuxicated> parvaz, vase keyboard farsi bayad beri to qesmat keyboard agar eshtebah nakonam , oonja layout persian ro ezafe koni
<javadafz> :Dhello every body
<the-light_> salam javadafzln ;)
<Alocer> سلام به همه
<Alocer> فرق این ۲تا رو می دونین ؟‌ backport ? ppa ?
<dark-sun> raste internete tehrano va3 ejlas ghat kardan?
<MaMaD> Kasi Hast?
<MaMaD> Kasi Hast?
<MaMaD> Ye Soal DaraM
<the-light_> !ask MaMaD
<MaMaD> Tarfandi Hast Beshe Meghdari az Fazaye Hardo Be Home Ezafe Kard?
<MaMaD> Fazaye Home am Khili Paeine
<the-light_> MaMaD: home ro mituni joda koni age partion e joda dari
<MaMaD> the-light_ : Daghyghan Migi Bayad Che KOnam , Taze Varedam
<the-light_> MaMaD: http://slashrosha.org/linux/how-to-create-separate-home.rsh ino kamel bekhun o anjam bede, kamel tozih dade
<MaMaD> Ok Tnx
<MaMaD> Ok Tnx
#ubuntu-ir 2012-08-23
<Guest59763> سلام
<Guest59763> i need help!
<amir__> hi
<intuxicated> bash script identi.ca kasi mishnase ? :-/
<intuxicated> kasi hast inja grub ro balad bashe ?
<MaMaD> Salam Be Hame , Man Ye Baste Font Download Kardam Az Halate Feshorde Kharej Kardam  Chetori Hamasho Ye ja ba ham Install Konam?
<maour> MaMaD, کپی کن تو پوشه .font
<MaMaD> Copy KOnam Dige Ehtiaji Be Install Nist?
<MaMaD> Oh Are Alan Didam
<MaMaD> Tnx Tnx
<MaMaD> maour :  Ye Soal Dige Zamani ke Dashtam Ubuntu ro nasb Mikardam In Splashe Safhe loding ubuntu resolution ubuntu khob bod amma bade nasb khili bozorg shod alan ro 800 *600 e Chetori Mionam Kochikesh KOnam?
<maour> MaMaD, نظری ندارم
<MaMaD> Ok Tnx
<Mahan> Niaze Shadid Be Komak Daram.
<Mahan> kasi Hast Komakam Kone?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-08-24
<ramin> salam man amro laptop kharidam ro laptopam 11.10 nasbe mitonin komakam konin chikar bayad bokonam/??????
<ramin> man ubuntu 11.10 daram mikham bebinam vase avali kar chikar bayad anjam bedam?
<samim_> ssssssssaaaaaaaalam
<samim_> ke30 nist?
<vivadl> سلام
<vivadl> کسی هست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
<vivadl> من در اوبونتو یک مشکل بزرگ دارم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/
<vivadl> بابا این جا که انگار کسی نیست لطفا جواب بدیت
<vivadl> تو رو خدا جواب بدین
<dark-sun> !ask | vivadl
<lubotu3> vivadl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vivadl> what????????????????????
<dark-sun> :D
<ramin> W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com oneiric Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<ramin> to terminal in erroro man daram be nazareton chi mg?
<ramin> W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com oneiric Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<ramin> Downloading package indexes failed, please check your network status. Most drivers will not be available.
<ramin> error balai chiye benazareton mikham drivo baz konam in erroro mg?
<JUYA> درود بر همگی
<JUYA> چند تا پرسش دارمـــــــــــــ
<JUYA> دوستان میتونن راهنماییم کنن؟؟؟
<the-light_> toro khoda soaleto bepors!
<the-light_> !ask JUYA
<the-light_> maraz be man msg midi lubitu3!
<JUYA> ببخشید که پرسشام پیش پاافتادس
<JUYA> آخه تازه کارم
<JUYA> خب پرسش ۱. تفاوت گوگل کروم با کرومیوم چیه؟
<the-light_> chromiume noskhe opensource e chrome e, mituni compile esh koni ruye har distro i ke bekhay
<the-light_> albate version haye mokhtalef dare chromiume
<JUYA> هر دوش ۱ سور۳ و وا۳ گوگله دیگه؟؟؟
<JUYA> پرسشام اینقد سخت و سنگینن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
<the-light_> na chromiume bazi az bakhsh haye chrome ro nadare
<JUYA> بابا اونایی که میدونن زکات دانششونو بدن دیگه!!!
<the-light_> age esmamo benevisin mibinam, mesle alan JUYA, va yek peygham behem mide
<the-light_> zakat e danesham search google e :))
<JUYA> درسته، منم شکر خدا پژوهشگر کمابیش خوبیم؛ولی گاهیم ۲سدارم از آدما بپرسم نه از ماشین
<the-light_> :)
<JUYA> ولی چون سورس کرومیوم بازه میشه دولاپش کرد دیگه!!؟؟
<the-light_> are develop mishe, site esho mituni bebini
<JUYA> پرسش ۲. WXWIDGETS CHIE?
<the-light_> http://dev.chromium.org/developers/how-tos/get-the-code
<the-light_> JUYA: 1 GUI e cross platform e
<the-light_> bara gtk
<JUYA> GTK ???
<the-light_> hay babam hey :D
<JUYA> د گفتم تازه کارم د
<the-light_> ye library e bara gtk ke GUI e bara kar ba zaban C
<JUYA> نگوشیدی کـــــه
<the-light_> gtk mesle Qt e zabane c++ e ke mishe bahash GUI(panjare o mohit gerafiki) sakht
<JUYA> سپاس.پرسش ۳. از تو سایت سورس فورج، فایرفاکس ۱۳.۰ گرفتم،۱۸ مگ بود؛چند وقت دیگه، ۱۴.۰.۱ گرفتم،۸۲.۵ مگه که باز شه میشه ۴۱۵ مگ
<JUYA> میخاستم بدونم چی میتونه باشه این فایل؟؟؟
<JUYA> راستش من چندان سورس و کد و نرم افزارو نمیشناسم
<the-light_> source e firefox dakhel sourceforge?!
<the-light_> source e firefox e dige, code nevisihash
<JUYA> من از اونجا گرفتم . چطور؟؟؟
<the-light_> site rasmi dare firefox akhe
<JUYA> برادر!!!وی ال سی هم به اون بزرگی سورسشو گذاشته تو سورس فورج نازنین
<the-light_> firefox bahsesh fargh dare ba vlc
<JUYA> خب ، من میتونم این سورس سنگینو بصورت نرم افزار کاربردی فایرفاکس وا۳ خودم بنصبم؟؟؟
<JUYA> چرا میگی فرق داره؟؟؟
<the-light_> are mituni, file readme sho bebin
<JUYA> دیروز آمار وی ال سیو تو س.ف دیدمــــــــــ بیش از ۴ میلیون دانلود در هفته
<the-light_> chon ftp dare hamchin sherkati ke mitune chand melyoon dl ro support kone
<the-light_> ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/13.0/source/
<the-light_> inja ftp rasmishe
<JUYA> پرسش ۴.من تو اوبونتو میتونم هارد اکسترنال و فلش دیسکمو سیف ریموو کنم ولی تو کوبونتو تنها آنمانت میشه و برقشم خاموش نمیشه
<JUYA> میخام بدونم این نرم افزار سیف ریموو اوبونتو کجاس؟؟؟
<JUYA> مثلا تو ویندوز این نرم افزارای کوچیک تو سیستم ۳۲ هستن
<the-light_> vala ma ke umount mikonim tu KDE barghesh ghaat mishe
<JUYA> نمی دانی!!!؟؟؟
<the-light_> narmafzar nadare, vaghti umount mikoni minivise safe remove shod
<JUYA> د قربونت!!! مگه میشه؟؟؟خلا۳ نرم افزاری هست که این فرمانو تو او اس انجام میده
<the-light_> ye peyghame faghat, vaghti umount mikoni sda eto, kolan kernel az madar kharejesh mikone
<JUYA> پرسش۵.چرا تو لینوکس نرم افزارای ۶۴ بیتی آسون و زود نوشته میشه،ولی تو ویندوز نه؛م۳ اوپن آفیس،فایرفاکس،تور بروزر
<JUYA> سپاس و بدرود
#ubuntu-ir 2012-08-25
<porte-r> سلام
<porte-r> Conas atá tú?
<porte-r> labhraíonn duine ar bith anseo Gaeilge?
<longMan> salam, kesi hast?
<princef> سلام. برنامه برای مدیریت کلاس درس چی سراق دارید؟
<centooos> salam, in ubutu man vaghty gimp ya ye barname dg k load cpu bishtar mikhad baz mikonam , dore ghabe panjare ham az bein mire. nemidonam cheshe chera qat mizane ?!:(
<nixoeen> centooos: update e?
<centooos> nixoeen, 11.10 e. yani wase ine k update nis?
<nixoeen> centooos: are, unity kolli bug dashte (va dare hanuz)
<centooos> nixoeen, bia, b j inke user friendly bashe user enemye. bad bakht karde mano
<nixoeen> centooos: user-friendly budan rabti be bug dashtan nadare ke
<nixoeen> centooos: farze avval too har systemi ine ke systemet update e
<centooos> nixoeen, nakheir dare, ,vaghty azyat mikone mishe doshman dg :|
<centooos> nixoeen, are update mikonam
<nixoeen> centooos: khob alan 12.04.1 ham omade, hanuz dari az 11.10 estefade mikoni. nabayad entezar dashte bashi be khoobi ham hame chiz kar kone
<centooos> nixoeen, hagh ba shomas, ama fk nemikardam enghad tasir dashte bashe.
 * miadbahrami salam be hame
<miadbahrami> ma naboodim che khabar
<samos> salam kasi hast
<samos> be komaketo shadidan mohtajam
<sterNiX> samos☣ soaleto bepors
<sterNiX> kesi bod javab mide
<samos> sterNix: man upgarde kardam bad seda nadaram
<samos> kollan seda nadaram
<samos> sterNix: rahnamei mitonid bekonid ?
<sterNiX> samos☣ to lscpi bebin soundcardet chiye
<sterNiX> bad module ke marbote be onero faal kon
<samos> sterNix: yani daghighan chi bezanam ?
<sterNiX> sudo lspci
<sterNiX> bad ye list behet mide samos
<sterNiX> to in list bebin sound card chiye
<samos> sterNix: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
<sterNiX> samos☣ hala to google ino search kon bebin che module marbot be one
<Nima_> Hi
<masham> salam be hamegi.
<masham> man mikham ubuntu 12.4 nasb konam ama bad az ye bar restart shodan in neveshte ha miyad:
<masham> Btrfs loaded
<masham> xor: automatically using best checksumming function:p|||_se
<masham> chikar konam ?
<tofigh1> salam masham
<tofigh1> masham: fekr konam cd eshkal dare
<masham> salam
<masham> rastesh az tarighe Usb Boot kardam.
<tofigh1> masham: usb ro az kodom amozesh sakhti?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-08-26
<bahman_azimii> ‏‫یک سوال راجع به gparted دارم
<bahman_azimii> کسی هست جواب بده
<anoNxeRo> bahman_azimii, soaleto bepors kesi bood javab mide
<bahman_azimii> ‏‫من میخام هارد اکسترنالم رو پارتیشن بندی کنم ولی تو gparted یک علامت قفل کنارش هست که نمیذاره اندازه پارتیشن رو تغییر بدم
<fzerorubigd> bahman_azimii: اندازه رو نمیذاره تغییر بدی؟
<fzerorubigd> bahman_azimii: مثلا نمیتونی پاکش کنی دوباره بسازی؟
<bahman_azimii> گزینه های تغییر اندازش غیر فعاله
<fzerorubigd> bahman_azimii: فقط تغییر اندازه؟ حذف و ساختن مجدد فعاله؟ برای تغییر اندازه باید فضای خالی کافی وجود داشته باشه. یه پارتیشن دیگه رو خودت باید کوچک کنی که فضا آزاد بشه بعد اینو تغییر بدی
<bahman_azimii> به خاطر همون علامت قفل اکثر گزینه ها غیر غعاله جلوی پارتیشن root و swap هم همین علامت قفل وجود داره
<fzerorubigd> bahman_azimii: الان میخوای روی پارتیشنی که مونت شده کار کنی؟
<fzerorubigd> bahman_azimii: نمیشه که
<fzerorubigd> bahman_azimii: یه لینوکس لایو بالا بیار بعد
<bahman_azimii> من safe remove کردمش الان علامت قفلش رفته ولی مقدار فضای استفاده شده و نشده رو نشون نمیده ولی گزینه تغییر اندازش فعال شده ولی میترسم اگر اندازشو تغییر بدم اطلاعاتم پاک بشه
<mahdy> bahman_azimii: ba gparted kar mikoni ?
<Omid> salaam
<mahdy> Omid: hey
<Omid> mishe ye drive ro share kard tori ke to shabake faghat ye system behesh dastresi dashte bashe?
<Omid> dar vaghe do system
<Omid> host va ye systeme dige masalan ip 192.168.1.1
<MaMaD> Kasi Hast?
<mahdy> MaMaD: سوالت رو بپرس
<MaMaD> Salam
<mahdy> MaMaD: کسی بلد بود جواب میده
<MaMaD> Nemitonam Mount Konam
<MaMaD> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<MaMaD> Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE
<MaMaD> library. Either mount the volume as root, or rebuild NTFS-3G with integrated
<MaMaD> FUSE support and make it setuid root. Please see more information at
<MaMaD> http://tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-faq/#unprivileged
<MaMaD> In Error o Mide
<MaMaD> Albate Taghsire Khodame Ye Mountmanager Nasb Kardam Yekam Sikh Dadam Devices hamo Mikham mount KOnam Nemishe
<am3r> salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> kakooch : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> kakooch : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> kakooch : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> kakooch : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> kakooch : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> kakooch : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> kakooch : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> kakooch : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> kakooch : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> kakooch : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> kakooch : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> kakooch : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> kakooch : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> kakooch : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> kakooch : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> kakooch : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> kakooch : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> kakooch : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> kakooch : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> kakooch : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> kakooch : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> kakooch : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> kakooch : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> kakooch : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> kakooch : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> kakooch : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> kakooch : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> kakooch : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> kakooch : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> kakooch : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> kakooch : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> kakooch : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> kakooch : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> Omid : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> Omid : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> Omid : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> Omid : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> Omid : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> Omid : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> Omid : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> Omid : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> Omid : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> Omid : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> Omid : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> Omid : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> nixoeen : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> nixoeen : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> nixoeen : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> nixoeen : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> nixoeen : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> nixoeen : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> nixoeen : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> nixoeen : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> nixoeen : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> kakooch : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> kakooch : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> kakooch : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> kakooch : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> kakooch : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> kakooch : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<am3r> kakooch : salam, kasi midoone Desktop-e Ubuntu_12.04_LTS chie?
<bz_> acpitz-virtual-0 Adapter: Virtual device temp1:        +57.0°C  (crit = +127.0°C) temp2:        +57.0°C  (crit = +110.0°C)  coretemp-isa-0000 Adapter: ISA adapter Core 0:       +56.0°C  (high = +105.0°C, crit = +105.0°C) Core 1:       +55.0°C  (high = +105.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<bz_> manteghi miyad?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-08-19
<arman> با سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2013-08-20
<UbuntuJan> sudo -i
<UbuntuJan> ls -i
<mashhad2020> کسی ایرانی هست
<mashhad2020> ایرانی هست
<anoNxeRo> hame irani hasan,
<arman> سلام کسی اینجا برنامه نویس php هست؟
#ubuntu-ir 2013-08-21
<Green1313> salam
<Green1313> kasi inja hsast?
<Green1313> hast?
<Green1313> salam
<MHA152> سلام
<MHA152> کسی بده از سمبا استفاده کنه؟
<mmtux> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,74022.new.html#new
<mmtux> ????????????????????
<mmtux> help me
<JAVACODER> ?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-08-22
<arman> با سلام
<arman> بنده برنامه نویس
<arman> php
<arman> isjl
<arman> هستم
<arman> و یه سوال از دوستان عزیز داشتم
<arman> و اولین بارمه که از اوبنتو استفاده میکنم
<arman> آیا برای کار با  \ی اچ \ی
<arman> نیاز به نصب برنامه خاصی هست
<arman> یا نه
<arman> و اگر هست چه برنامه های
<arman> باتشکر
<arman> دوستان میتونند کمکم کنند؟
<amin7r> سلام دوستان
<amin7r> کسی هست که من ازش چند تا سوال کنم
<amin7r> دوستان من چند تا کرنل کامپایل کردم و میخواستم کرنل هایی که زیادی هستن رو پاک کنم کسی هست بتونه راهنماییم کنه
<amin7r> ؟؟؟؟
<amin7r> کســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــی   نیست
#ubuntu-ir 2013-08-23
<javad> سلام در  نصب اوبونتو چند گیگ باید روت و سواپ و بوت و هوم گذاشت؟
<DeadHead> salam bacheha
<DeadHead> man mikhastam usbflasham roo bootable konam ba dd
<DeadHead> havasam nabood
<DeadHead> ja address flash address hardexternal roo dadam
<DeadHead> 1,2T kamel parid
<DeadHead> kasi rahi balade etelatam roo bargardoonam
#ubuntu-ir 2013-08-24
<ubuntu1_> salaaam
<ubuntu1_> che joori befahmim ubuntu 32 bitie yaa 64 biti?
<ubuntu1_> ?
<ubuntu1_>  che joori befahmim ubuntu 32 bitie yaa 64 biti??
<ubuntu1_> :|
<molanA> hi
<molanA> salam
<molanA> 😌
<molanA> 😋
<molanA> 😝
<molanA> 🍢
#ubuntu-ir 2013-08-25
<prp-e> سلام بر همگی :)
<prp-e> در مورد استتوس نت سوال دارم. کسی میتونه راهنمایی کنه؟
<Salar> سلام محمدرضا
<Salar> هستی؟
<prp-e> سلام
<prp-e> سالار چرا با پیجین میای ؟‌ :دی
<Salar> حوصله نداشتم ایکس چت نصب کنم :دی
<Salar> آقا الان بی اس دی چی استفاده می کنی و چرا؟
<prp-e> الان من شونصد تا او اس ریخته دورم. فعلا که رو اوبونتو ام :))
<Salar> !
<Salar> داش دلیلی داره بی اس دی نصب کنم؟
<prp-e> خب بستگی داره. مثلا من روی یکی از لپتاپای اپلم بی اس دی دارم روی لنوو هم بی اس دی دارم. هردوش خوب و سرحاله. داغ نمیکنن
<prp-e> و جالب اینجاست که اینجا که همه آیدنتیکایی هستن هیچکس راجع به استتوس نت اطلاعی نداره :)
<Salar> سوال اول، کرنل بی اس دی ۱۰۰٪ اوپن سورسه؟ (آزاد مهم نیست منظورم اینه که اوپن سورسه؟) چون لینوکس کلی سورس بسته داره
<prp-e> آره کلا بازه.
<prp-e> البته بی اس دی همه چیزش یک تکه است. یعنی کرنل و سیستم عامل از هم جدا نیست
<Salar> دو تا گرافیک دارم، چیکار کنم؟(اویدیا)
<prp-e> بی اس دی ها معمولا یکی رو شناسایی میکنن اون یکی رو خاموش نگه میدارن. البته بسته به نوع بی اس دی. مثلا نت بی اس دی کلا با این قضیه مشکل داره. از لینوکس بدتر. ولی فری یا اوپن نه
<Salar> اتوماتیک خاموش می کنه؟ مگه میشه؟ :-او
<prp-e> فی الواقع اصلا نمیشناسه و قطعاتی که نشناسه خاموش میمونن. مکانیزمش اینطوریه. مثلا موس من رو تا قبل از نصب دیمن مخصوص موس نمیشناخت و چراغ موس روشن نمیشد :)
<Salar> من این سوال رو تو فروم اوبونتو از جادی پرسیدم گفت تا درایور نصب نشه سخت افزار روشنه مگر این که از بایوس خاموش کنی که اونم بایوس من ادونس نیست.
<Salar> چیکار کنم؟
<prp-e> ببین وقتی که بی اس دی نصب بشه یه فایل هست
<prp-e> به اسم
<prp-e> rc.conf
<prp-e> و یکی دیگه به اسم
<prp-e> loader.conf
<prp-e> چیزی رو به اینا نخورونی روشن نمیشه :). ممکنه از لحظه روشن کردن سیستم روشن باشن ولی بعد لود شدن اینا درست میشه
<prp-e> Salar, بیا رو کانال خودمون #bsd-classroom
<Salar> اون که آره تو سیستمد هم همینطوری، لود و شناسایی نمیشه ولی گرافیک روشنه و هم مصرف انرژی می کنه و هم داغ می کنه
<Salar> اوکی
<amin> salam
<amin> hey kasi inja hast
<mshowghi> آیا می توان تری دی مکس را در لینوکس نصب کرد
#ubuntu-ir 2014-08-18
<Guest26683> کسی نیست مارا یاری رساند ؟
<QioO> !
<QioO> SALAM
<QioO> kasi nist?!
<QioO> لخغش نشسه دهسف
<QioO> goya kasi nist
<Azitrex> nixoeen, salam khubi moien , user passeh rooteh ubuntu 14 vaghti ro nasb shud defaultesh chie ?
<nixoeen> Azitrex, root be soorate pishfarz ramz nadare
<nixoeen> Azitrex, ba "sudo passwd" mituni barash ramz bezari
<Azitrex> yani root khali bezanam ?
<nixoeen> Azitrex, nemituni ba root vared beshi ta barash ramz bezari
<Azitrex> ro SolusVM nasb kardam avalesh ke mikham ssh konam user pass mikhad
<Azitrex> eyval shud
<nixoeen> Azitrex, khob ba useri ke sakhti ssh kon. Tooye Ubuntu karbare root faghat mitune ba SSH-Key khodesh ro authenticate kone, gheyr az inke tanzimate SSH ro avaz koni
#ubuntu-ir 2014-08-19
<morilog> kasi mitune komakam kone ba tor vasl sham be net? nasbesh kardam vali nemitunam hich page i ro baz konam
 * prp-e سلام میکنه
#ubuntu-ir 2014-08-20
<Dark_> Salam doostan
<Dark_> Khaste nabashid
<Dark_> Moshkeli ba ezafe kardane zabane farsi be keybord to ubuntu daram
<Dark_> 13.10
<Dark_> che konam !?
<dark_> Hi
<prp-e> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2014-08-21
<Guest62792> sallam dustan man taze mohajerat kardam be in OS shoma razi hastid azash ?
<azina> slm
<azina> ye soal dashtam
<azina> ...
<azina> kesi nist !?
<FarlaTux> salam be hame
<FarlaTux> 1 soal ?
<FarlaTux> chetor mishe root user ro vale login active kard
<FarlaTux> vale = vase ^
<FarlaTux> pkexec users-admin ham nemishnase
<smss1995> sudo passwd root
<smss1995> sudo passwd -u root
<smss1995> pkexec gnome-terminal
<smss1995> pkexec users-admin
<smss1995> FarlaTux: Ok?
<smss1995> (11:14:17 PM) smss1995: sudo passwd root
<smss1995> (11:14:22 PM) smss1995: sudo passwd -u root
<smss1995> (11:15:07 PM) smss1995: pkexec gnome-terminal
<smss1995> (11:15:24 PM) smss1995: pkexec users-admin
<smss1995> (11:15:28 PM) smss1995: FarlaTux: Ok?
<FarlaTux> smss1995, aziz arz kardam ke pkexec users-admin
<FarlaTux> smss1995, kar nemikone !!!
<FarlaTux> smss1995, on marahel bala ro man raftam vali gnome-terminal va users-admin ro not found mizane
<smss1995> FarlaTux: yani hanooz root enable nashode?
<FarlaTux> smss1995, yani che konim
<smss1995> tooye /etc/passwd , khatti ke marboot be root mishe ro cp kon inja please
<smss1995> ubuntu version?
<smss1995> FarlaTux: ^
<FarlaTux> smss1995, 14.04
<FarlaTux> root::0:0::/:/usr/bin
<smss1995> passwordet hanooz set nashode
<smss1995> sudo passwd root
<FarlaTux> onam set kardam
<FarlaTux> rasti alan ino zadam graphic daghon shode
<FarlaTux> sudo sh -c 'echo "greeter-show-manual-login=true" >> /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf'
<smss1995> khob boro pakesh kon! :D
<FarlaTux> mote asefane console load nemishe vaghti restart mikonam
<smss1995> $ sudo su
<FarlaTux> mikhad reconfig kone vali nemishe
<smss1995> karet ro rah nemindaze?
<smss1995> TTY ro ham emtehan kardi ?
<smss1995> nashod?
<FarlaTux> chera vali mikham root login konam
<FarlaTux> baba ye active kardane dige chea inghadr dardesar dare akhe
<FarlaTux> age nabayad root dashte bashe chera gozashtan
<smss1995> http://books.google.fr/books?id=HWWCAwAAQBAJ&pg=PT532&lpg=PT532&dq=root+login+ubuntu+14.04+-server+desktop&source=bl&ots=d
<smss1995> tXwas9gW&sig=pLYXBybTyGCUVslkL0J25qEX7Rw&hl=en&sa=X&ei=hkj2U4K0FYLgyQORo4KwDg&redir_esc=y
<FarlaTux> age gozashtan chera in ghadr darde sar dare
<smss1995> root ro disable kardan
<smss1995> $ su root
<smss1995> chi? oonam be karet nemiad?
<FarlaTux> are baraye hamin migam chera akhe
<smss1995> cherasho tooye oon link gofte
<smss1995> FarlaTux: to #ubuntu porsidi?
<FarlaTux> are baba ona ham hamin 3 khate marofo migan va migan deactive
<FarlaTux> baba bazam dame win garm age desable karde dige barash dardesar dorost nakarde miri rahat enable mikoni
<smss1995> :D
<smss1995> FarlaTux: user e root, dastersie na mahdood dare
<smss1995> baraye hamin Ubuntu tarjih dade disable esh kone
<smss1995> in "greeter-show-manual-login=true" ro koja zadi?
<smss1995> echo "greeter-show-manual-login=true" >> /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-ubuntu.conf
<smss1995> $ sudo awk -e 's/"session sufficient pam_lsass.so"/"session [success=ok default=ignore] pam_lsass.s"/g' /etc/pam.d/common-session
<smss1995> FarlaTux: age ba ina ham ok nashod, dige nemidoonam! :D
<FarlaTux> smss1995, sos sorry dc shodam
<FarlaTux> on lightdm fek konam ham ye user hast ham ye runner vase graphic
<FarlaTux> ke hala vaghti ono zadam dige load nemishe va fail mishe
<FarlaTux> chetor mitonam to restart va bootesh faghat console ro biaram bala
<smss1995> FarlaTux: aslan nafahmidam chi gofti!
<FarlaTux> smss1995, :)
<smss1995> echo "manual" > /etc/init.d/lightdm.override
<smss1995> echo "manual" > /etc/init.d/gdm.override
<smss1995> .d hasho ham pak kon
<smss1995> eshtebah shod, /etc/init hastan
<FarlaTux> smss1995, chetor mitonam faghat console ro moghe boot dashte basham
<FarlaTux> chon geraphical bala nemiad
<FarlaTux> lightdm fail mishe
<FarlaTux> va bad error o dastan haye badi ke hich kari nemikone
<smss1995> FarlaTux: J dadam chand khat balatar!
<FarlaTux> smss1995, azize baradar alan man hichi nadaram yani na GUI na console
<smss1995> !
<FarlaTux> smss1995, alan mikham moghe boot faghat console dashte basham
<FarlaTux> smss1995, chon moghe boot fail mishe hamechi
<smss1995> yani kollan hich bash ei nadari alan?!
<FarlaTux> nooooooo
<smss1995> boot menu -> recovery tools -> drop a shell
<smss1995> FarlaTux:  http://www.tejasbarot.com/2014/04/25/hide-users-login-as-other-user-from-login-screen-ubuntu-14-04-lts-trusty-tahr/#axzz30emfVH8c
<FarlaTux> smss1995, khob khatesho remove kardim zende shod
<smss1995> FarlaTux: ro VM hast? ya rooye bare?
<FarlaTux> smss1995, ro vm
<smss1995> VMWare?
<FarlaTux> yeh
<smss1995> alan to windows ei nakone?! :D
<smss1995> ok!
<smss1995> http://www.tejasbarot.com/2014/04/25/hide-users-login-as-other-user-from-login-screen-ubuntu-14-04-lts-trusty-tahr/#axzz30emfVH8c
<smss1995> ino anjam bede
<smss1995> ghabl az reboot ham
<smss1995> ye bar dige baraye root password bezar
<smss1995> $ sudo password root
<smss1995> $ sudo password -u root
<smss1995> $ sudo passwd root
<smss1995> $ sudo passwd -u root
<smss1995> 2ta avvali eshtebah shodan
<FarlaTux> smss1995, verywell thnx :)
<smss1995> Is it works?
<smss1995> FarlaTux: Y.W
<FarlaTux> yes
<FarlaTux> mitonim other user o faal nakonim
<FarlaTux> vali besorar ye user to list login ha bashe
<FarlaTux> manzoram user e roote
<smss1995> bayad beshe
<smss1995> Its the linux power ;) and this is NOT windows 8-)
<FarlaTux> :))
<FarlaTux> vali inam begam windows default dare niaz be danesh digee nist :D
<FarlaTux> vali bazam "Its the linux power"
<smss1995> :D
<smss1995> ye bande khodayee mige : "linux ke windows nist nashe bahash kari kard"!! :D
<smss1995> vali khob, ghabool daram windows kheyli khoob kar karde
<smss1995> makhsoosan baraye desktop user
<FarlaTux> masalan man mikhastam to recovery edit konam kamechi read only bod va dastresi nadast hatta age root bashi
<FarlaTux> bayad hatman / ro az rw mount koni
<FarlaTux> ke injor chiza to win bekhatere hamon desktop bodanesh gofti khobe faghat
<FarlaTux> va kheli chizaro sade dide mesle ye farde adi na chize dige
<FarlaTux> vali barkhi oghat mibinam badakam kar nakarde ye mesalesh remote desktop hastesh
<FarlaTux> yani shoma to remote vase linux faght shel dari
<FarlaTux> shel = shell %^
<FarlaTux> vali to window daghighan desktop daro to remote
<smss1995> نه
<smss1995> na
<smss1995> mitoonin tooye remote
<FarlaTux> chetor
<smss1995> kolle X ro biarin
<smss1995> Google it! Search about ForwardX11 option over ssh
<FarlaTux> ye package didam vase in kar vali vase remote be win bod az linux
<FarlaTux> na maslan lin be lin
<smss1995> ma alan tooye projeye khodemoon kheyli vaghta inkaro mikonim bedoone hich moshkeli
<smss1995> az harchizi be harchizi!
<smss1995> hatta ba tablet remote mizanim :D
<FarlaTux> ok its goooood
<FarlaTux> gofti tablet yade root kardan in kitkat oftadam
<smss1995> VNC va xvnc4viewer ro ham search kon
<FarlaTux> :D
<FarlaTux> defualt ke kitkat ro minasbi exsdram kolan permmit nadari
<FarlaTux> be gheit az fileman khode android
<FarlaTux> bichareha sony o htc o ...
<FarlaTux> ke fileman default nadarN
<FarlaTux> BAZAM samsung ke fileman dasht ok bod
<FarlaTux> vali dastresi kamel az baghi fileman ha nadashti
<FarlaTux> inshod ke rooteshkardam
<FarlaTux> :)
<smss1995> FarlaTux: nemidoonam chi migi! android kar nistam 8-)
<FarlaTux> chi ro tablet dari "os"
<FarlaTux> ubuntu
<FarlaTux> ?
<smss1995> android boode, vali kari be nasbesh nadashtam
<FarlaTux> chera ubuntu nasb nemikoni
<FarlaTux> smartphonet chie
<FarlaTux> ?
<smss1995> I don't want to tell you these informations :D
<smss1995> FarlaTux: Check your private messages
<FarlaTux> :) ok NP
#ubuntu-ir 2014-08-22
<joody> hi
<joody> kasi hast ke be soal man javab bede?
<joody> من ویندوز آبنتو ۱۳ نصب کزدم
<joody> الان که می خواهم برنامه c++ رو اجرا کنم
<joody> خظا می ده میگه باید ویندوزت لایسنس داشته باشه
<joody> می تونید من راهنمایی کنید
<joody> ممنون می شم
<joody> پیغام اینه: gnu emac
<joody> http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/
<smss1995> durud Azitrex :)
<smss1995> How R U 2day?
<Azitrex> smss1995, durud dude , i'm just fine :D
<Azitrex> smss1995, do you find any better org?
<smss1995> Azitrex: not yet :D
<smss1995> Azitrex: ubuntulog is here! please be careful :D
<Azitrex> smss1995, ;) yes we must be talk about our domain in prv8
<taze> salam dustan
#ubuntu-ir 2014-08-23
<ali> hello every body
<Guest25192> are u here
<Fze> سلام
<Fze> می خواستم بدونم میشه برنامه های اندرویدو رو ابونتو بالا اورد یا نه
<smss1995> kasi hast inja ke access be set kardane topic dashte bashe?
<smss1995> be topic ezafe konin ke sabr konan baraye javab! gharar nist real time Javab begiran!
<smss1995> ashkan: ^
<Guest58942> slm
#ubuntu-ir 2014-08-24
<saron> سلام
<saron> دوستان کسی هست اینجا که با سلوشن های کلود اوبونتو کار کرده باشه؟
<saron> maas and juju
<saron> openstack
<frd_> salam
<frd_> kasi hast javab bede
<hossein_> Salam
<vahidShabstany> salam che tor kali ra ro mac nasb konam
<anoNxeRo> vahidShabstany, ba vbox
#ubuntu-ir 2015-08-17
<royaflash> salam be dostan
#ubuntu-ir 2015-08-18
<MOHAMAD_> سلام
<amin__> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2015-08-19
<hya_> #librarian #ubuntu #bq http://hya.blogfa.com share please
<hya__> #iran #librarian #ubuntu #bq http://hya.blogfa.com please share
<hya__> #iran #librarian #ubuntu #bq http://hya.blogfa.com please share
#ubuntu-ir 2015-08-20
<hsn6> سلام
<hasan> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2015-08-21
<SHA13AH> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2015-08-23
<samin> سلام وقتتون به خیر
#ubuntu-ir 2016-08-24
<shangul> erfan
<erfan> sala
<erfan> m
<shangul> iraj, come on a human!
#ubuntu-ir 2016-08-25
<dariusheghbalii> hiii
<dariusheghbalii> 8)
<dariusheghbalii> emzi: khoobi ?
<dariusheghbalii> emzi: kheili vaghte nisti
<dariusheghbalii> shangul: bidari?
<dariusheghbalii> nixoeen: lotfan bachehaye telegram ro tashvigh konid bian IRC
<dariusheghbalii> inja mishe log ro khoond
<dariusheghbalii> nixoeen: matnhaye telegram baraye karbar az bein mire
<nixoeen> dariusheghbalii, na, az beyn remire.
<dariusheghbalii> nixoeen: karbar rahi dare ke betoone log ro bebine dar telegram ? ya faghat shoma ke bot sakhtid darid in log haro
<dariusheghbalii> masalan man mikham log e 10 rooz pishro dashte basham . che kar bayad konam ?
<nixoeen> dariusheghbalii, Khob oozve gorooh bemun va az un moghe mituni bebini dige.
<dariusheghbalii> kheili sakhte 2000 messegae load mishe . nemishe kheili sakhtar yafte log haro khoond dar soorati ke IRC in emkan ro mide ke kheili rahat log begirim va sare moghe bekhoonim
<dariusheghbalii> bazan nokate jalebi peida mishe beine sohbathaye roozmareye karbarha
<nixoeen> dariusheghbalii, IRC ejaze nemide, Bot ha hastan ke archive mikonand
<dariusheghbalii> irc ro agar cloak faal bashe dige khatari ham nadare . va ye seri nokat dar yek safhe tozih dade beshe vaghan khatari too irc motevaje karbar nemishe
<dariusheghbalii> nixoeen: har karbar mitoone bouncer khodesh ro dashte bashe zemne inke dar in link hameye goftegooha sabt mishe : https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/
<nixoeen> dariusheghbalii, khob in log ha maale ubuntulog hast dige. baraye Telegram ham mishe ye bot e inshekli nevesht
<dariusheghbalii> nixoeen: agar shoma ke dasti to neveshtane bot darid lotf konid va in log haye telegram ro jayi upload konid vaghan ali mishe
<dariusheghbalii> dar har soorat movafagh bashid nixoeen 8)
#ubuntu-ir 2016-08-26
<ax> salam
<ax> chetori mishe toye terminal be internet vasl shod?
<ax> gui nadarim
<emzi> ax https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<emzi> کانکشنت وایرلس که نیست؟!
#ubuntu-ir 2017-08-21
<amirali> salam
<amirali> kasi nist?
<feeruzy> سلام. دوستان کسی جایگزینی برای teamviewer که بشه از طریق اینترنت به اوبونتو ریموت شد سراغ نداره؟
<feeruzy> کروم ریموت و زوهو رو تست کردم که اولی بدون پراکسی کار نمیکنه و دومی هم لینوکس رو نمیتونه ساپورت کنه
<feeruzy> appear.in هم که فقط برای دسکتاپ شیرینگ هست
<feeruzy> کسی تجربه مشابه نداره؟
<feeruzy> البته اگر امکان توریفای کردن برای کروم ریموت دسکتاپ بود یا میشد از ترمینال بازش کرد شاید میشد یکاری کرد
<feeruzy> :|
#ubuntu-ir 2017-08-22
<md2014> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2017-08-23
<system16> man mikham dar morede linux etelaat kasb konam
<Matin> Hi
#ubuntu-ir 2017-08-26
<davod> join
<davod> kdszjgd
<davod> dfkd
#ubuntu-ir 2017-08-27
<alocer> salam
<geeksesi> سلام
<Narbeh> سلام
<geeksesi> :)
<hander>  
<mk990> سلام کسی هست
<seyed-lock> join
<seyed-lock> help
<seyed-lock> how use bash
#ubuntu-ir 2018-08-21
<iw> salam
<iw> :D
<iw> kasi nist ? :|
<eter__> salam
<eter__> ye dusti inja bud barname nevis java
<eter__> esmesh yadam nist
<eter__> kasi id dare?
<amir_> JOIN
<Guest66433> سلام
<Guest66433> ببخشید می خام بدونم مجموعه ویدیویی وجود داره که اوبونتو رو آموزش بده؟
<Guest66433> مجموعم یه مجموعه که از یه جا و از طرف یه نفر یا یک استاد باشه
#ubuntu-ir 2018-08-23
<godo> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2019-08-20
<serlock> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2019-08-21
<njy> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2019-08-22
<mahanabbasi92112> سلام
<groudon_> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2019-08-25
<alirezanet> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2020-08-18
<mehraddev__> سلام.
<mehraddev__> کسی هست؟
#ubuntu-ir 2020-08-22
<cyber1> hi
